

Ask HN: Would you please be my mentor? - joeclef

Dear HN Community,
My name is Joe Jean. I&#x27;m from Haiti. I&#x27;m a Junior studying Computer Science at NYU in Abu Dhabi. I would like to become a better programmer. I&#x27;m reaching out to see if any one would be willing to help me improve faster by being my mentor.<p>My technical background:
I have coded mostly in Python, but I have also done a little bit of Java and C. I recently started coding in JavaScript. I would like to specialize in Python and JavaScript(for now). Please check out my Github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joejean.<p>What I expect from you as a mentor:
- Two hours per month where you would review my code, I would ask you questions, we would talk about tech in general. This interaction can be through email, Skype, Google Hangout whatever is more convenient for you.
- You have industry experience.<p>I promise not to waste your time, to be forever grateful and to pay it forward by helping other people. If you would like to be my mentor please either comment here with your contact information or just shoot me an email(joe[at]joejean.net). Thank you so much.<p>Any constructive feedback about this post itself are also welcome. Thanks HN.
======
S4M
I don't think you will find a mentor that way. Instead, I'd suggest you to go
to stackoverflow or various programmers forums with your questions.
Stackoverflow is more for straight forward questions ("I have this code, it's
suppose to do this, but instead it does that"), and you can find other forums
to ask more "abstract" question ("is this code good?", "what is the most
efficient way to do X?", etc.).

Good luck!

~~~
OGiR
_you can find other forums to ask more "abstract" questions_

Could you name a few? I am often looking for places to ask unspecific
questions of experienced programmers.

~~~
avinassh
for code reviews you can use
[http://codereview.stackexchange.com](http://codereview.stackexchange.com)

and for python code review and feedback, try
[http://reddit.com/r/learnpython/](http://reddit.com/r/learnpython/) , it's a
great subreddit with lots of helpful senior members.

------
jtfairbank
I'd be happy to. Email is in my profile. I have a strong JS background.

